# Assignment #6 - GREEN - Due March 24th



## Big Bully

Hey everyone, this bi-weekly assignment is the color green. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Mullen

This one is old, I'll try to get a new picture later..


----------



## Spidy

This one started out as a plant ... didn't turn out so well, so I converted it to a green "thing". :greenpbl:


----------



## petey




----------



## Big Bully

Hahahaha this is sooo me!


----------



## Big Bully

All my green things are also signs lol... Go figure...


----------



## schuylercat

Meg!  You got a trophy, even!!!


----------



## schuylercat




----------



## Sarah23

This is looking down inside of a wine bottle...it makes me dizzy!!


----------



## schuylercat

Sarah - that's kinda neat.  How'd you light it?


----------



## LaFoto

This one's definitely NOT new, but the fly is too ugly a green NOT to be posted here:






Evergreens in the garden:






Another evergreen plant, found in the woods:






Detail of my potted yucca plant (indoors):






And definitely not my best, but on the other hand certainly my greenest droplet pic:


----------



## Sarah23

schuylercat said:


> Sarah - that's kinda neat.  How'd you light it?



It was just in a sunny window. Nothing fancy. It was actually taken with a  p&s....haha....I didnt have my DSLR yet.


----------



## spiffybeth

LaFoto said:


> Another evergreen plant, found in the woods:




this picture is AWESOME!!!


----------



## Big Bully

schuylercat said:


> Meg! You got a trophy, even!!!


 
I know isn't that awesome!


----------



## schuylercat

Big Bully said:


> I know isn't that awesome!


 
That IS awesome.  I have a similar cup that denotes my speciality.  It says "Typically Unemployed."


----------



## schuylercat

Sarah23 said:


> It was just in a sunny window. Nothing fancy. It was actually taken with a p&s....haha....I didnt have my DSLR yet.


 
Like they say - it's all in the eyes, not the hardware.


----------



## Big Bully

My husband has one that says "I see dumb people" LOL


----------



## Jewel32




----------



## Big Bully

That is really cool Jewel!


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## kundalini

On a whim, I took this for Green.






Hopefully, better will follow, but I wanted to get something in!


----------



## Mullen

Here is one I took while on my little venture today.


----------



## Dioboleque

Sarah23 said:


> This is looking down inside of a wine bottle...it makes me dizzy!!


 
I like! :sillysmi: ...maybe crop a bit off the right to center it up a bit...


----------



## Dioboleque

LaFoto said:


> Another evergreen plant, found in the woods:


 
I like! :sillysmi:


----------



## Ricky Ortiz

Did someone say green:mrgreen: here is some shots i just took after seeing this topic of my chondropython (morelia viridis) commonly known as the Green Tree Python hope you like


----------



## Kidmarc

Wow those eyes are crazy!!!


----------



## Big Bully

Holy crap! It looks like that snake is going to just jump out of that first photograph! That is amazing! And those eyes.... wow!!!
I am in awe!


----------



## Dioboleque

:stun: Yikes!  #3 is my fav!


----------



## Spidy

I found a couple more that stood out as a green catagory while going through the files. 

#1 







#2







#3






#4 - And last but certainly not least .. my sister is an artist, and this is a picture of one of her paintings.


----------



## Big Bully

I am sooo jealous of that painting!!!...


----------



## Spidy

Big Bully said:


> I am sooo jealous of that painting!!!...


 
Me too ... she is so good and has so many paintings. They are all just beautiful. I think she has sold a few, with several more in a gallary in MPLS. Thanks for the comment, I'm pretty proud of my sis


----------



## petey

that painting is really something :thumbup:


----------



## Laurence

Here's my green! (Snowmelt runoff in the Olympic Mountains (rain forest).


----------



## Big Bully

Spidy said:


> Me too ... she is so good and has so many paintings. They are all just beautiful. I think she has sold a few, with several more in a gallary in MPLS. Thanks for the comment, I'm pretty proud of my sis


 

I paint too.. But I don't think I am anywhere near her!


----------



## Big Bully

Laurence said:


> Here's my green! (Snowmelt runoff in the Olympic Mountains (rain forest).


 

That is beautiful Lawrence! Absolutely beautiful.. K so where are the Olympic mountains at?


----------



## MissMia

A plant in my yard:


----------



## Laurence

Big Bully said:


> That is beautiful Lawrence! Absolutely beautiful.. K so where are the Olympic mountains at?


 
Thank you, Big Bully! (Hmm...it's hard to "thank" a Big Bully ). I have some more recent images from the Olympic Mountains on the General Forum and on the Landscape Forum. 

The Olympic Mountains are very near to Burley, Idaho! It is the most northwestern part of the contifuous United States. Olympic National Park is contained within that area, and is probably the most pristine National Park in the States.

By the way, I had a cup made that says "Drug Free Since March" (I'm not a druggie - I just thought it was funny, and want to make a t-shirt like that. Can you imagine walking around with THAT on your shirt? :mrgreen.


----------



## Big Bully

Laurence said:


> Thank you, Big Bully! (Hmm...it's hard to "thank" a Big Bully ). I have some more recent images from the Olympic Mountains on the General Forum and on the Landscape Forum.
> 
> The Olympic Mountains are very near to Burley, Idaho! It is the most northwestern part of the contifuous United States. Olympic National Park is contained within that area, and is probably the most pristine National Park in the States.
> 
> By the way, I had a cup made that says "Drug Free Since March" (I'm not a druggie - I just thought it was funny, and want to make a t-shirt like that. Can you imagine walking around with THAT on your shirt? :mrgreen.


 

That would be halarious! You would totally have to have a hidden camera to take shots of peoples faces and expressions, when they read your shirt. That would be priceless.. 

Wow, they are near Burley.. Now I have to look it up. I am guessing they are somewhere around ummm... Oregon or something. Nope they are in Washington.. So a bit of a drive to get there. Probably about a 15 hour drive. Either way, I have never been there.


----------



## Dioboleque




----------



## Big Bully

Dioboleque said:


>


 

Oh I really like this picture! Is that dew and frost or did you squirt the leaves wih a squirt/spray bottle?


----------



## Dioboleque

Big Bully said:


> Oh I really like this picture! Is that dew and frost or did you squirt the leaves wih a squirt/spray bottle?


 
Thanks! It's the real thing... dew from this morning.


----------



## Big Bully

Well it looks great!


----------



## jtpro1

Wish I had more of this type of green...


----------



## Big Bully

jtpro1 said:


> Wish I had more of this type of green...


 

Shyeah! Me too!! Nice pic! I haven't thought of photographing money for the green topic.. Way to go!  :thumbup:


----------



## mdw

I like #3 of the snake very much! Great colors! 

Here's one of mine...A back-lit leaf with a dried out part...

The rest is green though...:er:




​


----------



## lockwood81

Jewel32 said:


>


 
Is that Krytonite?    oopss..smacks self in head Kryptonite.


----------



## Big Bully

lockwood81 said:


> Is that Krytonite?


 

Do you mean Kryptonite?


----------



## SkyHighPhotographs




----------



## SkyHighPhotographs

2/






3/






4/






5/






6/ 






7/ Bit of a wild card this one:


----------



## Jon0807

may have fudged with the colors a bit too much


----------



## Jon0807

Waipio Waterfall on the Big Island of Hawaii


----------



## LaFoto

Oh cool! That is *green*, all right!!!


----------



## Sim

Beautiful.


----------



## Wolfgang8810

Here is my picture for green


----------



## easily_amused

Chillin in the pool.


----------



## kundalini

Not particularly pretty....kinda disgusting in fact. But another green for me.






:no smile:


----------



## LaFoto

kundalini said:


> ....kinda disgusting in fact.



I can't help it. Erm ... I automatically nod when I read this ... :meh:
But that's me.
All-time non-smoker...


----------



## schuylercat

Checking in...

Ricky - that snake messes up my head.  The color is wonderful.  Was he cold?  I tried shooting a Ball Python last summer, but it was like wrestling a greased pig, she was so warm.  Very nice.


JTpro1...yeah.  Me too.


MDW - that's one of my favorites.  Dunno why, it's just simple and lovely.  Nice work.


SkyHigh - total fractal vibe on /3, VERY complex and intersting...I wonder how it'd look with B/W or false colors.  It's just a fern, but it's captivating.


Jon - didn't fudge too much at all.  Looks rich and yummy, warm, nice DOF.


And Wolfgang: Tenochtitlan?


----------



## Wolfgang8810

schuylercat said:


> .
> 
> 
> And Wolfgang: Tenochtitlan?


What?


----------



## kundalini

LaFoto said:


> I can't help it. Erm ... I automatically nod when I read this ... :meh:
> But that's me.
> All-time non-smoker...


Really, I'm trying to quit.........again.  It's tough when your family have been tobacco farmers for generations.


----------



## MissMia

I wore this to my Dept. of Labor audit today! :lmao:







Fortunately the auditor was a huge Stones fan!


----------



## EricBrian

Ok, here is my green from yesterday.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbrian/2342100510/


----------



## rufus5150

My contribution...


----------



## Big Bully

Nice entries everyone. Very creative!


----------



## LisaK24

took this one yesterday


----------



## jacksonfinter

My first submission to this forum.  Some photos taken from my first outing with my first camera.


----------



## electricblue




----------



## TamiyaGuy

Seeing as these shots are mostly still life, I decided to go out on a limb and take this action shot. The original looked awful, so I had to photoshop the ball in. It still looks crap >_<
Oh, well. Enjoy! *first attempt at an assignment =D*


----------



## garran




----------



## Rand0m411

This is my first time here. Thanks for allowing me to join the fun. There are some really amazing pictures, good job all!

Rand0m411


----------



## electricblue

like the bottle pic. simple but good.


----------



## Phranquey

Took this one last year, but I thought it fit.  Itching for spring....


----------



## randrx2




----------



## galaxyzoom

hi all, this is the first pic i'm posting to the threads...it was good practice :mrgreen:


----------



## jopu

I know... it's March 25th... but this is pretty green...


----------



## Antarctican




----------



## Garbz

Does better late than never apply to these threads?

Calibrating my monitor:


----------



## Mesoam




----------



## CanadianVitamin

Green !


----------



## psychotictiki

I'd just like to say, that all of you are really talented and that I love how no picture is bad. They all have their special qualities to them. I hope I'll be able to do your guys' work someday.


----------



## JustAnEngineer

How about some green water?
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Canadian Rockies/MoraineLake03.jpg
http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee120/JustAnEngineer/Canadian Rockies/PeytoLake05.jpg


----------



## progressionphoto

Jon0807 said:


> Waipio Waterfall on the Big Island of Hawaii



This one is beautiful.
Wow.


----------



## MACollum

Jon, I love the colors in your picture. Very nice.


----------



## tron

hey guys, im new (2nd post) but i love the idea of a weekly "photo assignment."  beautiful pics everyone.

its a bit of a stretch but i figured i might as well submit it


----------



## kundalini

JustAnEngineer said:


> How about some green water?


I'm really diggin the second photo.


----------



## Big Bully

tron said:


> hey guys, im new (2nd post) but i love the idea of a weekly "photo assignment." beautiful pics everyone.
> 
> its a bit of a stretch but i figured i might as well submit it


 

Why would this be a stretch? It has green in it. Take a look at the leaves and the roof, you are totally on task with this photo! 

Way to go!  

And Welcome to TPF!!!


----------



## VTMurphy

Had to drag this thread out so I could share this pic . It was taken a few months ago when the weather here was a bit warmer . If anybody has any suggestions / tips feel free to share them .


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## bbowling07

I'm new, and since it was dug up...figured I'd share


----------



## Gsurf1029




----------



## Big Bully

Hey dig up any thread you want! It's all good. Especially if you are sharing photos! 
You guys have posted some very very nice shots! Love them. Keep up the good work!


----------

